# Travel insurance over 80?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

My Grandma is traveling over to Spain soon and wondered where to get travel insurance for someone over 80?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> My Grandma is traveling over to Spain soon and wondered where to get travel insurance for someone over 80?


Do you mean travel insurance or medical insurance Earnie? You say one thing in the heading and the other in the message!

As long as she has an EHIC card she is fully covered for healthcare in Spain. If she doesn´t have one already, she can apply here; https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do

I´ve also found this insurance site which is specifically for the over-80s.
Over 80 Travel Insurance | Senior Holiday Insurance


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Saga ? Over 50s Travel Insurance | Annual Holiday | Single Trip - Saga


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you mean travel insurance or medical insurance Earnie? You say one thing in the heading and the other in the message!
> 
> As long as she has an EHIC card she is fully covered for healthcare in Spain. If she doesn´t have one already, she can apply here; https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/home.do
> 
> ...



Thanks, I meant travel! I couldnt edit the title.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Thanks, I meant travel! I couldnt edit the title.


I can - so I'll do it for you


----------

